# Amazon flex hours



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyone having trouble picking up hours in there stations?


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Haven't picked one up in more than a week


----------



## GhostDaddy (Jul 26, 2016)

I get blocks every day


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Bullsfan23 said:


> Anyone having trouble picking up hours in there stations?


Yes. Seems almost completely dead since the holidays here in Miami at DMI2.


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Prg909 said:


> Haven't picked one up in more than a week


Do you see the blocks when you refresh


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

GhostDaddy said:


> I get blocks every day


Ghost what station are you in


----------



## GhostDaddy (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm in the lisle IIllinois station Dch3


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

some stations have more bots than others

its not like business is down


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

flexian said:


> some stations have more bots than others
> 
> its not like business is down


It's not about bots, at least not at my station. Business can be the same as well, they can just be sourcing out the work more to USPS, white van contractors, etc. now. I used to see them release 10:00 am, 10:30 am, 11:00 am, 11:30 am and 12:00 pm blocks practically every day. Now I rarely see any advance offers, and they're not releasing them throughout the morning. Either they have cut down the amount of work they are contracting out to Flex drivers or a much larger percentage of the blocks are being given out to people for the week ahead on the schedule every Friday, although i haven't received a scheduled block in over a month.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

yea some guys are on it every week

long row of orange dots


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yea one of my buddies got the whole week schedule


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Bullsfan23 said:


> Do you see the blocks when you refresh


Yes sometimes but can never get one


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Prg909 said:


> Yes sometimes but can never get one


What station are you in


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dla5 Riverside


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Prg909 said:


> Dla5 Riverside


This happened after the update


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah can't get anything, block will pop-up but no matter how fast I press the button it says someone already accepted it


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Gmail sorry I have a few questions about your station


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Prg909 said:


> Yeah can't get anything, block will pop-up but no matter how fast I press the button it says someone already accepted it


IMO What contributes for to get a block:
*5% Luck
5% Good Processor speed phone
10% Internet Data connection and speed
80% How fast you are!!!*


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> IMO What contributes for to get a block:
> *5% Good Processor speed phone
> 5% Luck
> 10% Internet Data connection and speed
> 80% How fast you are!!!*


What station are you in matters too


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bullsfan23 said:


> What station are you in matters too


Nope IMO, I worked in 3 different stations so far same thing in all three!


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

I guess you're right


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

It matters how much competition there is at your warehouse. There may be 100 people all refreshing just like you are at any given time. At our warehouse, there are people who sit in the parking lot, all day every day refreshing non stop.


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

That's true competition is a big factor.


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

I just met someone who claims to be selling blocks at 6$ per block and can guarantee me 40 hours a week testing will let you guys know


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

LOL there goes you're profits.... $6 for every 3hr block which is $54 is just over 11%. After you figure in gas.... SMH


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

6$ I make in tips is no worries I rather pay 6$ if he really manages to provide me the block then I'll be doing 40 hoours


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bullsfan23 said:


> I just met someone who claims to be selling blocks at 6$ per block and can guarantee me 40 hours a week testing will let you guys know


You are member this forum from yesterday, now you are making every one curious that you have someone who sells blocks for $6. That is the reason you ask *Prg909 to contact you thru PM? Are you another scammer like hpdriver or you are the same guy?????

Take this Bullsh!t some where else, no one going to get/buy anything from you here.*


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not scammer have no interest in it


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bullsfan23 said:


> I'm not scammer have no interest in it


Than keep this bullsh!t with you dont try to trap people here!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been doing this for a while. Since the whole flex program was in its infancy. It's funny how many people who have sworn to have a way to get blocks, have hacks and this and that.... not too many of them are still around. Want more blocks? Do your 'job' as you should. Have pride in your work. Show up on time. Be courteous. Follow amazons rules. Read notes. Put in the effort. Happy customers --> more orders --> more blocks.


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not luring anyone I'm trying to help


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Bullsfan23 said:


> I'm not luring anyone I'm trying to help


...but your email address is iwillsnatch4u or whatever lol


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yea am the guy that gets all the blocks I don't miss no matter how many people are on it


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> ...but your email address is iwillsnatch4u or whatever lol


Good catch, he is a scammer for sure another user name for *hpdriver* *proably **I am 100% sure, almost same profile same usage of words too, now accept it hpdriver that, it is you*


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Not really I can prove it to you I don't miss what can I scam from you lmao


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

He will be gone soon...


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Bullsfan23 said:


> Yea am the guy that gets all the blocks I don't miss no matter how many people are on it


So, wait... I'm reading in another thread and thought that screen name was familiar...


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

SomeChick82 said:


> I've been doing this for a while. Since the whole flex program was in its infancy. It's funny how many people who have sworn to have a way to get blocks, have hacks and this and that.... not too many of them are still around. Want more blocks? Do your 'job' as you should. Have pride in your work. Show up on time. Be courteous. Follow amazons rules. Read notes. Put in the effort. Happy customers --> more orders --> more blocks.


I don't know. I'm in Columbus and when I've actually gotten blocks I've accepted every one of them and have made every delivery on time and have gotten very generous tips and yet the scheduling of blocks remains a mystery. Week of Jan 2nd, I was given and accepted three blocks (2 - 4hr and 1 6hr) the next 2 weeks I got 0 reserved block offers. This week I was offered and accepted 5 blocks (2 - 6hr, 2 - 4hr, and 1 3 hr restaurant delivery), so far all have been made on time with no issues and again very generous tips. It's Friday and guess what? No offers for next week...they say the system is random and maybe it is, but I really think they need to tweak it...this month alone has seen 3, 0, 0, 5, 0 in offered blocks per week. Last month was similar 2 weeks in December with 5 offers, 2 weeks with 0 offers. No rhyme or reason. I've made 216 deliveries with no issues, no late arrivals, and apparently satisfied customers if you go by the tip averages. It's just extra cash for a trip to Australia, so I'm not that concerned, but the scheduling system they use for reserved blocks needs some work...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> I don't know. I'm in Columbus and when I've actually gotten blocks I've accepted every one of them and have made every delivery on time and have gotten very generous tips and yet the scheduling of blocks remains a mystery. Week of Jan 2nd, I was given and accepted three blocks (2 - 4hr and 1 6hr) the next 2 weeks I got 0 reserved block offers. This week I was offered and accepted 5 blocks (2 - 6hr, 2 - 4hr, and 1 3 hr restaurant delivery), so far all have been made on time with no issues and again very generous tips. It's Friday and guess what? No offers for next week...they say the system is random and maybe it is, but I really think they need to tweak it...this month alone has seen 3, 0, 0, 5, 0 in offered blocks per week. Last month was similar 2 weeks in December with 5 offers, 2 weeks with 0 offers. No rhyme or reason. I've made 216 deliveries with no issues, no late arrivals, and apparently satisfied customers if you go by the tip averages. It's just extra cash for a trip to Australia, so I'm not that concerned, but the scheduling system they use for reserved blocks needs some work...


Hmmmm... sounds so _random_.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> I don't know. I'm in Columbus and when I've actually gotten blocks I've accepted every one of them and have made every delivery on time and have gotten very generous tips and yet the scheduling of blocks remains a mystery. Week of Jan 2nd, I was given and accepted three blocks (2 - 4hr and 1 6hr) the next 2 weeks I got 0 reserved block offers. This week I was offered and accepted 5 blocks (2 - 6hr, 2 - 4hr, and 1 3 hr restaurant delivery), so far all have been made on time with no issues and again very generous tips. It's Friday and guess what? No offers for next week...they say the system is random and maybe it is, but I really think they need to tweak it...this month alone has seen 3, 0, 0, 5, 0 in offered blocks per week. Last month was similar 2 weeks in December with 5 offers, 2 weeks with 0 offers. No rhyme or reason. I've made 216 deliveries with no issues, no late arrivals, and apparently satisfied customers if you go by the tip averages. It's just extra cash for a trip to Australia, so I'm not that concerned, but the scheduling system they use for reserved blocks needs some work...


Wish reserved blocks wasn't a thing like the good ole days. Survival of the fittest. They keep the noobs and weaker drivers on life support. Every new app update seems to be a nail in the coffin for this gig as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

moving 12am drop to 10pm was bad enough.....


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

The new update is aids, especially if we are no longer able to link 2 hour blocks together.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I can get blocks all the time... day or night shift. I am in Texas...


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I can get blocks all the time... day or night shift. I am in Texas...


You literally just started a few days ago and from my understanding have worked 2 blocks in your life.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> You literally just started a few days ago and from my understanding have worked 2 blocks in your life.


You also probably have no idea what I am even referring to.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> You literally just started a few days ago and from my understanding have worked 2 blocks in your life.


 I have been doing this since may...


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Hmmmm... sounds so _random_.


Yeah, I know. The system still needs work.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> Yeah, I know. The system still needs work.


System is horrible. Specially the Maps it is the worst.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> .............. but the scheduling system they use for reserved blocks needs some work...


I beg to disagree, it needs a *lot of work* for making it workable as of right now it is just like a "lotto" no justification, no logical explanation, who, when and how many block/s a driver going to get?????


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Wish reserved blocks wasn't a thing like the good ole days. Survival of the fittest. They keep the noobs and weaker drivers on life support. Every new app update seems to be a nail in the coffin for this gig as far as I'm concerned.


I dont know why are so much concerned, just revert back and stay at 3.0.4418! That is what I did.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I dont know why are so much concerned, just revert back and stay at 3.0.4418! That is what I did.


I have a 2nd phone I use for amazon. That one updated last week. Can't catch a block on it since. I have the older version on my personal phone. It's what I have been using this past week.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Now only use one phone. iPhone only... gave my android to my son...


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> I don't know. I'm in Columbus and when I've actually gotten blocks I've accepted every one of them and have made every delivery on time and have gotten very generous tips and yet the scheduling of blocks remains a mystery. Week of Jan 2nd, I was given and accepted three blocks (2 - 4hr and 1 6hr) the next 2 weeks I got 0 reserved block offers. This week I was offered and accepted 5 blocks (2 - 6hr, 2 - 4hr, and 1 3 hr restaurant delivery), so far all have been made on time with no issues and again very generous tips. It's Friday and guess what? No offers for next week...they say the system is random and maybe it is, but I really think they need to tweak it...this month alone has seen 3, 0, 0, 5, 0 in offered blocks per week. Last month was similar 2 weeks in December with 5 offers, 2 weeks with 0 offers. No rhyme or reason. I've made 216 deliveries with no issues, no late arrivals, and apparently satisfied customers if you go by the tip averages. It's just extra cash for a trip to Australia, so I'm not that concerned, but the scheduling system they use for reserved blocks needs some work...


I'm in Columbus, too, and I rarely ever get reserves. When i do get them, they typically show up on Friday/Saturday/Sunday. I never get them for wh jobs, only hot wheels. I haven't worked prime now since very early January. I would kill for a wh block, but I only ever see 1-2 at a time and those snatch faster than hot wheels. I don't know how people can tell the difference when clicking that fast. I can pick up 6-8 3-hour hot wheels blocks a week. Restaurants tips as of late are getting stingy (Especially campus students). I had a 3-hour yesterday with 5 deliveries and i made $4 in tips... campus students need to pick up their own food if they can't afford to tip a driver imo.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

studio687 said:


> I had a 3-hour yesterday with 5 deliveries and i made $4 in tips... campus students need to pick up their own food if they can't afford to tip a driver imo.


You get $18/hr, they are NOT bound to tip you, NOT even to the wait staff who gets $3.15/hr, you are way better than them............ TIP is a privilege NOT a right! 
Go back to the days of High School and College/University and you will smile on yourself how "rich" you were LOL


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks to the uberization of that generation, they're unlikely to change their tipping ways. I expect they are resentful when dining at nice restaurants where tipping is all but required...


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> You get $18/hr, they are NOT bound to tip you, NOT even to the wait staff who gets $3.15/hr, you are way better than them............ TIP is a privilege NOT a right!
> Go back to the days of High School and College/University and you will smile on yourself how "rich" you were LOL


I agree with this. I basically know I'm going to make $54 for a three hour shift. I have rarely even gotten deliveries during this time period, so it's an opportunity to catch up on my reading while making a few bucks...I also work as a bartender and server and there are many shifts I work that I would kill to be guaranteed $18/hr...any tips I get are definitely a bonus when doing restaurant delivery for Amazon...


----------



## Randy0331 (Dec 13, 2016)

Say what you will about tips, but I definitely think it helps motivate many Flex drivers out there to provide good service. And if that's what it takes, I think that's fine. In principle I believe in doing the right thing and making sure Amazon's customers are happy, but tips are always a nice motivating factor. I would prefer $18 / hour + tips vs $20 / hour with no tips.


----------



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> You get $18/hr, they are NOT bound to tip you, NOT even to the wait staff who gets $3.15/hr, you are way better than them............ TIP is a privilege NOT a right!
> Go back to the days of High School and College/University and you will smile on yourself how "rich" you were LOL


OK, I cannot argue that point. i suppose i grew up in a family that always tipped base at restaurants and deliveries, regardless of service, so maybe my views of entitlement come from that. (but i oddly wont tip fast food or coffee houses, i thinks its a time spent on performing the service to me thing) I do agree with randy0331 though on $18 + tip is better incentive than $20 + nadda, but i dont think i personally would change the quality of my customer service if no tip was offered.

Bacchustod, columbus region hot wheels was slow for a few weeks following Christmas, but my last 3-4 blocks, i've had 4-5 deliveries each, which keeps me constantly on the road thus far. I think columbus is getting better (for them) tightening the amount of blocks they drop due to the decrease in demand, perhaps they are giving out more reserves less drops, but it could be, according to someone from the wh, that there are 550 drivers since the holiday hire and oversaturation is just like everywhere else.


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

flexian said:


> moving 12am drop to 10pm was bad enough.....


Yep. That's when it all started going down hill for me, when they switched it to 10pm. Just got worse and worse after that.

The good old days of 12am drop were awesome. Could grab 8 hours just about every night for the next day. And before the 40/8 hr cap I was getting 50+ hrs a week.


----------



## FlexCA (Feb 21, 2017)

Bullsfan23 said:


> Anyone having trouble picking up hours in there stations?


Yes, I haven't had any blocks since I did my first one! I've gotten the message saying there are blocks available, and I check within SECONDS and there's nothing there????

So disappointing


----------



## FlexCA (Feb 21, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> I dont know why are so much concerned, just revert back and stay at 3.0.4418! That is what I did.


How do I revert back to that version?


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I've been doing this for a while. Since the whole flex program was in its infancy. It's funny how many people who have sworn to have a way to get blocks, have hacks and this and that.... not too many of them are still around. Want more blocks?* Do your 'job' as you should. Have pride in your work. Show up on time. Be courteous. Follow amazons rules. Read notes. Put in the effort. Happy customers --> more orders --> more blocks.*



A Hahahahahaahah


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Keyser Söze said:


> Yep. That's when it all started going down hill for me, when they switched it to 10pm. Just got worse and worse after that.
> 
> The good old days of 12am drop were awesome. Could grab 8 hours just about every night for the next day. And before the 40/8 hr cap I was getting 50+ hrs a week.


Problem people don't show up. (Not you)But when people don't show up or drop last minute it messes everything up


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> The new update is aids, especially if we are no longer able to link 2 hour blocks together.


I have noticed that also. When is the cut off time before they kick you out? 30 minutes left?


----------

